

New Deal Revisionism: Theories Collide - DanielBMarkham
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/04/arts/04depr.html?_r=1&ref=business

======
endtime
I don't understand economics well enough to have a valid opinion either way on
these issues. But "revisionism" seems like an inappropriate (and loaded?) word
for something that very much seems to be interpretation-based. It can't really
be a documented fact that certain policies caused a given outcome, especially
in a field as complex as economics.

~~~
cia_plant
Among historians, "revisionism" is not a loaded word - it just means a
challenge to the common theories about a time period. The term is tarnished
outside the field because the most visible revisionists are simply denying
well-documented historical facts for political reasons (e.g., the holocaust,
the rape of Nanking, etc.)

~~~
endtime
Ah, thanks for explaining that. I'm not a historian (as you might have
guessed) and I was thinking of revisionism in the context of Holocaust denial
etc.

------
MaysonL
Read a takedown of the egregious reporting in this story:
[http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2009/04/an-open-letter-to-
patr...](http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2009/04/an-open-letter-to-patricia-
cohen-of-the-new-york-times.html)

